# Martial Arts To Get Into Shape



## codynann (Mar 19, 2009)

Im really new to all this, but I am wanting to do Muay Thai, mainly to get back into shape. I do not want to fight competively I would just like to learn the discipline and other things that comes with muay thai and martial arts in general. So my question is how good is muay thai for getting into shape and losing weight? I think i would have more fun doing this then going to the gym and running and I am really interested in martial arts Im just confused how good it would really be for losing weight?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 20, 2009)

It'd be good I guess. But check with the teacher first if he is ok with the fact that you don't want to fight (and spar?).


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 20, 2009)

You'll get one hell of a workout with Muay Thai! Best of luck and enjoy your journey. :asian:


----------



## clfsean (Mar 20, 2009)

codynann said:


> Im really new to all this, but I am wanting to do Muay Thai, mainly to get back into shape. I do not want to fight competively I would just like to learn the discipline and other things that comes with muay thai and martial arts in general. So my question is how good is muay thai for getting into shape and losing weight? I think i would have more fun doing this then going to the gym and running and I am really interested in martial arts Im just confused how good it would really be for losing weight?



Any martial art practiced properly will put you into shape, willingly or not.

Muay Thai is a contact game. You spend plenty of time shadow boxing & conditioning, but at some point, there will be contact & lots of it in the training aspect. That's necessarily not for competition, that's just training. 

You don't have to compete, but you need to get used to the idea of hitting & being hit if you decided to take up Muay Thai. Any martial art will eventually lead to contact, not necessarily competition. Muay Thai tho... that's what it's all about... contact.


----------



## still learning (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello, Please look into "JUDO"...it is more than you think....

Very hands on training...best to do it...to find out the benifits overall...

Aloha


----------



## Flea (Mar 22, 2009)

Since I started Systema back in November I've lost 13 pounds.

That doesn't sound like much, but when you consider that I started at 124, and my favorite hobby is eating copiously, it says a lot.  I know I'm on the low end of healthy for my height and body type, but this puts me in the ironic position (for a woman) of wanting to gain weight for the sake of looking better.

The MA has also helped to address several muscle knots, back tweaks, and arthritis twinges too.


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 22, 2009)

I've lost a LOT of weight in the MAs. It's going to be great for you.

If you're in a Muay Thai gym, the sparring bug is going to bite, or you'll find something else that suits you better. But beyond that, if your gym is offering a conditioning class, take it. You'll hate the class for the first few sessions, but the payout is huge when it comes to your performance and personal fitness.

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## FeederOfTrolls (Mar 24, 2009)

codynann said:


> Im really new to all this, but I am wanting to do Muay Thai, mainly to get back into shape. I do not want to fight competively I would just like to learn the discipline and other things that comes with muay thai and martial arts in general. So my question is how good is muay thai for getting into shape and losing weight? I think i would have more fun doing this then going to the gym and running and I am really interested in martial arts Im just confused how good it would really be for losing weight?



Well, my experience so far (and I am just returning) has been that for an athletic workout the martial arts training is pretty good. I recommend mixing in strength and cardio outside of the dojo/dojan in the form of gym training and running. I can already see a difference, and I've only been back in MA for a week (though I have been doing a daily routing of running and weight training for about 2 months).

You should not have any trouble with not attedning competitions. Sparring will still arise from time to time, but that is not competitive and should not be treated as such. It is a way to see how far you've come against a live opponent and is a valuable tool for measuring progress.


----------



## Steve (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with others.  Believe me, though, you'll do a lot of running and other calesthenic type workouts at Muay Thai.  You'll drop weight, provided you don't increase your caloric intake as a result ("Hey, I'm working out now... I can eat a box of twinkies!").

If being hit and hitting others isn't your thing, I'm very much in agreement with Still Learning.  Judo, BJJ, Sambo, or any decent grappling program will be a great workout for you.  The advantage that Judo has is that it is usually very easy to find a school, and they tend to be among the least expensive to train.  Judo schools are often non-profits, so beyond the annual fee to join USA Judo, the annual fees are often minimal.

Regardless of what you do, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## codynann (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies, you have def made me decide to go forward. I have no problem with sparring, I should have made myself clear in the beginning when I said i didn't want to fight,I meant in competitions or professionally but during training and in the gym is fine with me. But thanks with all the help I will move forward and give Muay Thai a try.


----------

